# Empfehlung für Brandungsruten



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

Servus,
ich brauche euren Rat für 2 neue Brandungsruten.
*Aber bitte mit warum, wieso, weshalb.*

Kann ich mit einer Shimano für 350 Ökken weiter werfen
als mit einer Balzer für 60 Euronen?

Oder welche Vorteile hat eine teurere Rute?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen!?!

*Byron fällt definitiv raus, Zebco hab ich schon.*

Gruß Oldi


----------



## esox_105 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Die Wurfweite hängt nicht mit dem Preis der Rute zusammen, sondern wie einem die Rute in der Hand liegt, denn nicht jeder kommt mit jeder Rute zurecht. Auch ich habe schon so mache Rute wieder bei ebay vertickert, weil ich mich einfach mit der Rute nicht so recht anfreunden konnte.

Meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema beziehen sich hier leider nur auf Spinnruten, sollten aber eigentlich zu jeder Art von Rute übertragbar sein.


----------



## dorschiie (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Kann ich mit einer Shimano für 350 Ökken weiter werfen
als mit einer Balzer für 60 Euronen?


eventuell ja. aber das kommt meiner meinung nach auf die hebel und kraft an die du besitzt.
und vor allem die erfahrung. damit meine ich wie oft du in der br. angelst.
wir mitteldeutschen kommen nun mal nicht so oft nach oben wie wir es möchten und suchen daher immer hotspots aus wo wir fische fangen könnnen die in der nähe des ufers stehen. und daher brauchen wir nicht so die bringer die so um die 200m werfen.


----------



## Hämmer25 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

moin zusammen#h 

meiner meinung und erfahrung nach eindeutig "ja"

 bei billigeren ruten wirst du feststellen das sie sehr schwer sind.(ca.800gr.)
und sie haben meistens den durchmesser eines besenstiels.versuch mal mit so einer rute den ganzen tag zu angeln,spätestens nach ein paar stunden wirst du dir überlegen ob du deinen köder kontrolierst oder es doch lieber sein läßt.
durch den dickeren durchmesser hast du einen viel größeren luftwiderstand,und um den zu überbrücken mußt du mehr kraft aufwenden.diese kraft fehlt dir dann zum "aufladen der rute".schon nach ein paar würfen wirst du merken das die billige rute bedingt durch ihr material und den erhöhten luftwiderstand an ihre grenzen stößt.das soll natürlich nicht heißen das eine teurere rute von alleine 130m wirft,dazu gehört natürlich eine menge erfahrung und die richtige technik.eine gute rute hat einen geringeren blankdurchmeser und vom gewicht liegt sie zwischen 480-600gr.bevor du dir jetzt neue ruten kaufst würde ich mal im board anfragen ob einer in deiner nähe solche ruten fischt und du sie mal probewerfen darfst.für welche marke du dich dann entscheidest ist natürlich eine frage des geschmacks und deines geldbeutels.
bis dann hämmer25


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Hallo,

je hochwertiger eine Rute umso teurer ist der Preis. Es fängt z.b. mit Sic-Ringen an , damit Geflochtene gefischt werden können , und hört mit dem Blank auf. Günstige Ruten sind oft sehr Weich und sehr Preiswert verarbeitet. Möchtest du eine Brandungsrute mit der du bei jedem Wetter vernünftig fischen kannst, solltest du die mittlere Preisklasse wählen.
Wurfgewichte bis 250 g sind dabei die beste Wahl. 
Es kommt nicht auf die Wurfweite an in der du fischen kannst sondern wo der Fisch steht! Nicht selten wurde der Fisch weit überworfen und im Uferbereich hat mann den Eimer voll gemacht.
Es kommt nie auf eine Marke an sondern was du daraus machst.

Grüße und weiterhin viel Erfolg
wünscht 
Quappenjäger
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Klempnerfischie (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*



			
				Quappenjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> je hochwertiger eine Rute umso teurer ist der Preis. Es fängt z.b. mit Sic-Ringen an , damit Geflochtene gefischt werden können , und hört mit dem Blank auf. Günstige Ruten sind oft sehr Weich und sehr Preiswert verarbeitet. Möchtest du eine Brandungsrute mit der du bei jedem Wetter vernünftig fischen kannst, solltest du die mittlere Preisklasse wählen.
> Wurfgewichte bis 250 g sind dabei die beste Wahl.
> ...


Da gebe ich Quappenjäger 100% recht!Aber nee Preis günstige Alternative Währe: Ron Thompson Silver Spirit.Surf 4,20. 100-250 WG
Gruß:fischie


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Ratschläge,
aber ich dachte, jetzt kämen Geräteempfehlungen
mit Begründungen.
Eigentlich weiß ich jetzt auch noch nicht mehr.|uhoh: 
Die meisten Gerätehändler bei uns haben kein Brandungszeug,
wie soll ich da etwas testen?#q 
Alles garnicht so einfach.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch was von euch.


Oldi


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

@ murmeli 1965 ,|bla: 

  wenn du konkrete Rutenempfehlungen suchst,wäre
  es hilfreich wenn ein Preisrahmen genannt würde.
  Die Preise können doch schon ganz schnell um einige
  hundert € per Stück auseinander liegen.

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## degl (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

@murmeili

ich hatte im herbst ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem.
mit meinen damaligen Ruten kam ich bei einem Eventfischen bei weitem nicht soweit hinaus wie mein Nachbar.
also hin und nachgefragt und siehe da es war einer der bekanntesten Weitwerfer an der Ostseeküste und der bekam von der Firma mit dem Vogel seine Ruten angefertigt.

O.K. das kam für mein Hobby nun überhaupt nicht in Frage,also mal nen bischen ums Werfen erklären lassen und dabei festgestellt, das die gängigen Angaben über zum Angler passenden Ruten nur bedingt richtig sind.

ich habe dann anschliessend mit meinem Händler solange rumgehökert bis ich die von der Hebellänge passende Rute gefunden hatte.
Hebellänge ist für mich der Abstand zwischen unterem Rutengriff bis zum Rollenfuß.

so und dann hatte ich mir 2 Daiwa Tornado 4,20m -200gr Wg. ausgesucht und bekam sie für 50€das Stück und hab jetzt 2X damit gefischt und kann nur immer wieder sagen:

PREISWERT MUSS NICHT BILLIG SEIN|wavey:

und um die Wurfweite zu optimieren gehören die Rollen und die Schnur dazu,ist aber ein anderes Thema

gruß degl


----------



## Klempnerfischie (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Eine empfehlung für einen Brandungsstock ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so einfach! Ein "Stock" muß dir persöhnlich liegen.Habe selber viel rumbrobiert.Zebco (ein einfacher Stock) wahr 1absoluter fehlkauf!! Sportex super teil Aber is mir mit 175g WG zu weich.ag wind3 siehstdu keine bisse mehr! Auf die Ron Thomsen silver Spirit kam ich auf zufall! ich komme damit super zurecht.aber das ist wie gesagt meine Meinung!Ich rate Dir auf Jeden fall :kaufe nie nie 1Stock bevor du den mal Getestet Hast! lei dir den stock und geh mal auf ne Wiese:egal op er 300EU oder50EU Kostet.was nützt dir ein super Teurer stock mit dem Du nich klar kommst.


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

@ j. Breithardt

So bis 200 € darf es sein.
Wichtig ist das Preis - Leistungs - Verhältnis.

@ degl

Ich bin 172 cm klein, groß, wie auch immer.
Habe die Rhino offshore von Zebco in 4,20m.
Komme so auf 130m mit 190 gr, geht also, eigentlich.
Habe mir die halt so auf die Schnelle vor meinem Urlaub gekauft.
Da ich noch mindestens 20 Jahre angeln will würde ich mir halt gerne 
was "Gescheites" kaufen mit dem ich jedesmal Spaß am Wasser habe.|supergri 
Wenn ich ne feine Rute in der Hand habe 
finde ich das einfach nur erste Sahne.:m 
Match-, Feeder- und Spinnruten habe ich von Shimano
und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber wie ich schon sagte, 
Brandungsruten zum Testen haben hier die Händler nicht.:c 
Deswegen bin ich auf euren Rat angewiesen.
In Katalogen habe ich auch gesehen, daß es verstellbare Rollenhalter
an den Brandungsruten gibt, ist das eine Alternative?


Gruß Oldi
und vielen Dank für eure Mühe!!


----------



## Dani_CH (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Auch meine Empfehlung: Vorerst den Preis mal nach hinten schieben- und falls möglich, ein paar Probewürfe unter kundiger Anleitung durchführen.

Auch ich habe Lehrgeld bezahlt- da es in der Schweiz unmöglich ist, an Brandungsgerät zu kommen, welches man ausprobieren kann.

Trotzdem, die Ruten des mittleren Preissegmentes (Mitchell Allround-Surf 4,2m), haben wenigstens gehalten- auch wenn die mittlerweilen massive Schäden an den Steckübergängen aufweisen.

Mittlerweilen nach einigen Besuchen oben an der MVP Küste, habe ich mir hier, selbst zwei Brandungsruten gebaut, exakt mit den Massen, die ich bei mir für richtig halte.

Auf alle Fälle, die Ruten ausprobieren- und gucken- wie Du damit zurechtkommst. Du wirst an einem Brandungstag sehr viel Werfen- und Kurbeln- und so das Zusammenspiel und den Zusammenhang zwischen Elastizität, Steifigkeit, Schnur- und Rolle- sowie die Flugeigenschaften diverser Weitwurfsysteme bestens erfahren.

Viel Glück damit.

Gruss Dani


----------



## fishcat (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Hallo,
schau´ mal unter der Artikelnummer 7210392137 bei ebay rein !
Absolutes Top-Teil, kann ich nur empfehlen (hab´ ich selbst 2 Stück von !)


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Danke, habe ich seit gestern in Beobachtung.


Oldi


----------



## duck_68 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Die ---top !----Shimano Diaflash EX Surf. 425CX-------top ! könnte aber evtl. zu "weich" sein 

Ich fische die SH Beastmaster Surf 425BX und bin mit der Verarbeitung und den Wurfweiten, die ich hinbekomme ganz zufrieden. Die Beastmaster ist für meine Verhältnisse nicht zu hart (AX) und auch nicht zu weich (CX).

Gruß
Martin|wavey:


----------



## JanS (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

wobei ich gerade gesehen habe das es die o.g. beastmaster scho für 69,00 € zu erhalten ist was für ne brandungsrute ja nicht gerade viel ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Beastmaster für 69 €??? Wo???


----------



## sundeule (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Das ist in der Tat alles sehr subjektiv.
Ich kann Dir auch nur sagen, dass ich mit meiner Rute zufrieden bin:
POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX . Ich finde die Ruten vom Handling Klasse und die unterschiedlich harten Spitzen sind ebenfalls gut zu gebrauchen. Mit etwas Mühe geben kriegst Du sie für etwas über 200 okken und freust Dich lange dran.
Ob sie Dir nun wirklich liegen, kann nur ein Test...aber das haben ja schon fast alle hier gesagt.


----------



## JanS (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Steffen hab heute im neuen blinker die werbung von moritz angelsport durchgesehen und dort steht aus seite 2:

Shimano Beastmaster Surf 425 BX Wfg. bis 250gr

69,99 €

bitte schön *g*


----------



## degl (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

@murmeli,

auch ich bin nur 173cm groß und habe festgestellt,das einige Ruten und im speziellen die Shimanos einen längeren abstand zwischen unterem Griff und Rollenfuß hatten.

und die Daiwas sind im aktuellen 06er Katalog immernoch mit 149€ veranschlagt,ich hab sie einfach günstig bekommen

gruß degl


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

@degl hat Dir den wichtigsten Hinweis auf die richtige Brandungsrute gegeben. Es ist der Abstand zwischen Rollenfuß und Rutenanfang.
Simuliere einen Abwurf, indem die eine Hand die Rute am Rollenfuß umspannt und strecke den Wurfarm so weit Du kannst nach hinten. Die andere Hand müßte jetzt den Rutenanfang direkt unter dem Kinn umspannen. Das ist schon mal eine Grundvoraussetzung für kraftvolle Würfe.
Der Griffdurchmesser sollte nicht zu klein sein, damit Deine Kraft und vor allem Geschmeidigkeit besser übertragen wird. Der Luftwiederstand ist Banane, denn kein Angler ist so schnell, wie eine sich entladende Angelrute. Viele hängen viel zu schwere Gewichte ans Schnurende um werferische Defizite auszugleichen, jedoch bringt das im Normalfall keinen Meter mehr, weil die Angelrute insbesondere bei Gegenwind zu schnell überladen wird. Wenn Du in der WG - Klasse zwischen 250g und 350g eine Brandungsrute auswählst, kannst Du sogar sorglos mit 250g gegen Orkanböen anwerfen, ohne dass das Gebälk knackt. Mit so einer Brandungsrute hätten noch Deine Enkel ihre Freude.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Zu der Sache mit rollenfuß und Rutenanfang ...
Bei den neueren brandungsruten ist die Rollenhalterung verschiebbar , kann also individuell eingestellt werden .
Zumindest meine 4.20m Ron Thomson Rocketeer kann das .
Und für die musst ich grad mal 60 € blechen (Normaler preis liegt wohl so bei 100 €)
Schön leicht und dünn ist sie auch .
Ausgiebig testen konnte ich sie leider noch nicht .

Würd dir empfehlen die Rute nicht Online zu Bestellen , sondern wenn du malwieder an der Küste bist hier irgendwo zu kaufen .
Also ich musste beim Händler erstmal 10 Ruten befummeln bis ich mich entschieden hab .


----------



## mcmc (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Hallo Murmeli,
mein Tipp:
Kaufe keine Kompromisse, um vielleicht ein paar Euronen zu sparen. Du hast andere Ruten von Shimano, mit denen Du zufrieden bist. Ich habe verschiedene Shimano- Brandungsruten. Hatte vorher auch andere Ruten von namhaften Herstellern (Daiwa, Zebco). Derzeit ist  Shimano m.E. vorne bei Brandungsruten. 

Zu Rumpelrudi:
Die Dicke des Blanks spielt genau wie das Gewicht sehr wohl eine Rolle fuer die Schelligkeit, mit der ich die Rute bewegen kann, besonders aber nicht nur bei Gegenwind. Duenne Blanks haben da klare Vorteile, vor allem, wenn man nicht 2m gross und 100kg schwer ist. Ein duenner Blank erfordert einfach weniger Kraft. Des Weiteren gibt es bei duennen Blanks am Rutenanfang ein spezielles verdicktes Handteil, das sehr gut in der Hand liegt (z.B. bei Shimano). Dick sind Blanks nach meiner Erfahrung immer nur dann, wenn das Material nicht gut genug ist fuer einen duennen Blank.
Es geht auch nicht ums Entladen der Rute, sondern ums Aufladen, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Smokeblow (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

hi,
ich glaube das die dicke der Rute eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.Viel wichtiger finde ich die schnelligkeit des Blanks beim auf und Entladen.Vor Jahren habe ich auf der Wiese mit einer Daiwa TDPK 4,20m und einer Shimano Aero surf BX regelmäßig geübt.Die TDPK ist fast doppelt so dick wie die Shimano,und trotzdem warf ich mit der Shimano regelmäßig 15-bis 20 Meter kürzer.
Auch meine neuen etwas dickeren Cormoran Black Star Titaniums brauchen sich hinter meinen davor gefischten Shimano Techniums nicht zu verstecken.

Ich denke ab 100€ aufwärts kann man gutes Gebrauchsgerät erwerben,und wenn er die Beastmaster für 70€ bekommen könnte,wäre das ein gutes Schnäppchen.

LG
Dirk


----------



## degl (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

@murmelie,

ne Beastmaster von Shimano für 70 € kann man auch nur zu raten und du kommst wohl bei allen Empfehlungen von uns allen auch nicht darum herum die Ruten-wie sagte einer hier-zu befummeln#6

ein Satz aus der Brautschau:
DRUM PRÜFE WER SICH EWIG BINDET,OB SICH NICHT WAS BESSERES FINDET

nur Mut,wenn du ab 100 € ausgeben willst solltest du zumindets keinen "Schr..." bekommen,ist eigentlich kaum Möglich|wavey:
und frag bei dem Modell deiner Wahl,lieber hier nochmal nach,kann ja nicht schaden

gruß degl


----------



## heinzrch (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

erlaube mir als "Landratte" aus dem Süden der Republik mal ne dumme Frage zu stellen: 
Ist ne Brandungsrute sowas wie ne Heavy Feeder Rute oder sind Brandungs- und Feederruten zwei verschiedene Stiefel ?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich gelegentlich am Rhein mit ner Feeder auf Barben und im Urlaub mal in die  Brandung möchte.
Da ich beides nur sehr selten mache, möchte ich mit einem paar (hochwertige) Ruten auskommen.....
Konkret hätte ich die dicke Cherrywood 3,90m/200g oder die Daiwa in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> erlaube mir als "Landratte" aus dem Süden der Republik mal ne dumme Frage zu stellen:
> Ist ne Brandungsrute sowas wie ne Heavy Feeder Rute oder sind Brandungs- und Feederruten zwei verschiedene Stiefel ?
> Ich frage deshalb, weil ich gelegentlich am Rhein mit ner Feeder auf Barben und im Urlaub mal in die  Brandung möchte.
> Da ich beides nur sehr selten mache, möchte ich mit einem paar (hochwertige) Ruten auskommen.....
> Konkret hätte ich die dicke Cherrywood 3,90m/200g oder die Daiwa in der engeren Auswahl.


naja, da besteht doch ein gewaltiger unterschied...
Eine normale Brandungsrute hat nicht diese dünnen Bißanzeigerspitzen und der Wurfhebel ist wesentlich größer als bei ner Feeder... sprich der Abstand von Rutenende zu Rollenhalter!
Du kannst aber an vielen stellen an der Ostsee mit einer Fedder fischen (und mit der Cherrywood auf jeden fall, denn die ist ein wahrer Knüppel!!) allerdings sollten die Bedingungen nicht allzu rauh sein!! denn da stößt die Feeder recht schnell an ihre Grenzen!!

Außerdem hat eine Brandungspeitsche in der regel größere Ringe und wesentlich weniger davon, kleine Ringe haben den nachteil, daß sich Kraut festsetzen kann und dann beginnt das Problem...


----------



## murmeli1965 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Hallo Leute.|wavey: 
Eure Ausführungen sind jedenfalls erste Sahne.
Beastmaster Surf für 70€ gibt es bei Moritz nicht!!
Leider.
Habe viel telefoniert aber nix erreicht.
Keiner weiß was.:c 
Bei Schirmer für 100€.

Das mit dem verschiebbaren Rollenhalter müsste eigentlich eine feine Sache sein, gerade für Anfänger und Leute aus dem Süden - das ist da, wo es keine Auswahl an Brandungsruten in den Läden gibt zum Testen.#q 
Ich will halt auch nicht auf meinen nächsten DK - Urlaub warten um mir so zwei Ruten zuzulegen.
Bis dahin will ich schon Wurftechnik geübt haben.:q 
Jedenfalls danke ich euch allen für eure Anteilnahme und Hilfe.
Ich werde mal zusehen, daß ich irgendwo so ein 
paar Dinger in die Hände bekomme zum Begutachten.
Und wenn ich mich dann für die Ruten entschieden habe,
kommen ja auch noch die Rollen dran.|uhoh: 
Da frag ich euch vielleicht wieder.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Murmeli, ne objektive Empfehlung für ne Brandungsrute wirst du nicht bekommen können. Dafür spielen zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle (Körpergröße, kommst du besser mit harten oder weichen Ruten klar, der Preis, Geschmack u. ä.).

Letztendlich wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dir nen Preislimit zu setzen und irgendwie versuchen, die von dir auserwählte Rute einmal probewerfen zu dürfen, was natürlich das größte Problem darstellen dürfte.

Bei den Rollen würde ich dir die Daiwa Emblem 5500 XT empfehlen, werden zur Zeit wohl wieder bei 3,2,1 angeboten. Ich fische die Rolle selber und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Sind sehr gute Rollen für den Preis. Einziger Nachteil, der mir momentan einfällt ist der, dass es keine Ersatzspulen mehr für die Rollen gibt.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Beastmaster Surf für 70€ gibt es bei Moritz nicht!!
> Leider.
> Habe viel telefoniert aber nix erreicht


 
Doch gibt es!!! Allerdings nicht bei Moritz aus Wesel(|kopfkrat |kopfkrat ) sondern bei Moritz NORD in Kaltenkirchen (liegt etwas nördlich von HH)
Ich geb mal ne Tele durch... 04191-958454 (Hallo Mods, falls das mit der Nummer nicht ok ist einfach löschen... Geb diese dann per PN weiter)


----------



## murmeli1965 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Ist leider alles ausverkauft!!:c #q 


Oldi


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

hey Murmeli,
Erlensee? Bei hanau? Dann fahr mal in die Burgallee zum Angelshop Hanau, die hatten da vor 2 Monaten die Shimano Nexave Surf im Angebot! Einfach mal schauen #h


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

ne frage welche zebco brandungsrute hast du?
die hypercast brandungsruten sind auch klasse und vom preis her nicht sehr teuer.uvp liegt bei 99,00 euros bekommst aber beim händler sicherlich billiger.
wie ich gesehen habe bist du am 06.05.2006 auf langeland.
bin auch da und hab meine komplette brandungsausrüstung dabei.
wenn du lust hast können wir uns da treffen und mal 3 verschiedene brandungsruten zum test werfen.
dabei kann ich auch anhand der ruten besser erklären wo drauf es ankommt.

grüße
quappenjäger
:m :m


----------



## murmeli1965 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> hey Murmeli,
> Erlensee? Bei hanau? Dann fahr mal in die Burgallee zum Angelshop Hanau, die hatten da vor 2 Monaten die Shimano Nexave Surf im Angebot! Einfach mal schauen #h


 
Hi, in Hanau beim Bruno habe ich noch garnicht gefragt!!#q 
Immer erst in ganz Deutschland gucken bevor man zu
seinem Haushändler geht!!#d 
Schön blöd.
Man(n) bin ich sche****.

@ Quappenjäger
Ich habe die Rhino Offshore Surf.
Das mit Langeland ist ne gute Idee, da kannst du mir 
bestimmt was beibringen.
Bin ja blutiger Anfänger.
Da müssen wir nochmal miteinander reden.
Ich danke euch.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

hab gerade im katalog geschaut und festgestellt das es die rute gar nicht mehr gibt. im grunde genommen ist sie nicht schlech ;hab sie selbst schon geworfen ; aber mann muss mit umgehen können.
langeland bekommen wir hin! helfe gerne weiter.

wenn du sonst irgendwelche fragen zum thema meeresfischen hast mail mir einfach!

grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## murmeli1965 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

@Steffen40671
Danke für deinen Tip.:m 
Da hat er doch tatsächlich noch 2 Stück 425BX Nexave da gehabt.|supergri 
Gab's für 210€, ist doch gar nicht so schlecht.#6 

@Quappenjäger
Die Zebco's sind Bj. 2002 oder 3, waren ja ein Auslaufmodell.
Das mit Langeland kriegen wir hin, ich melde mich rechtzeitig bei dir.
Wir sind in Fredmose.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## micha_2 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Empfehlung für Brandungsruten*

Morgen, habe mal mit den Ruten von YAD geangelt.Maimi Beach 250g, die andere weiß ich den namen nich mehr aber bis 300g(ach irgend ein Beach). liegen bei ca.100€. Ich war erstaunt wie gut sie in der hand lagen, kein schwabbeln, haben mich persönlich sehr überzeugt. habe selber zwei snap aber schon 10jahre alt,250g bei 410cm, aber die schwingen so nach das man damit nie auf die ersehnte Weite kommt. nehm sie jetzt für alles mögliche


----------

